# openrc -> mdev.conf erstellen?

## Sumpfdrache

Guten Abend allerseits,

ich habe nach einem Systemupdate auf ner Kiste das Problem, daß mein Bootvorgang stopt und das System mir folgende Fehlermeldungen bringt:

```

   OpenRC 0.2.5 is starting up Gentoo Linux (i686)

   Press I to enter interactive boot mode

    * Mounting /proc ...                                                     [ ok ] 

    * Mounting /sys ...                                                      [ ok ] 

    * Mounting /dev ...

    mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on udev,

           missing codepage or helper program, or other error

           In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

           dmesg | tail  or so                                               [ !! ] 

    * start-stop-daemon: no matching processes found 

    * Mounting /dev for mdev ...

      fstabinfo is hashed (/lib/rc/bin/fstabinfo)

      mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on mdev,

      missing codepage or helper program, or other error

      In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

      dmesg | tail  or so

     /lib/rcscripts/addons/mdev-start.sh: line 74: try: command not found      [ !! ]

     touch: cannot touch `/dev/.rcsysinit': Read-only file system

     ln: cannot remove `/dev/fd': Read-only file system

     ln: cannot remove `/dev/stdout': Read-only file system

     ln: cannot remove `/dev/stderr': Read-only file system

     ln: cannot remove `/dev/core': Read-only file system

   * Setting up proper hotplug agent ...

   *   Setting /sbin/mdev as hotplug agent ...                              [ ok ] 

   * Populating /dev with existing devices with mdev -s ...

  mdev: /etc/mdev.conf: No such file or directory

  mdev: /etc/mdev.conf: No such file or directory

  mdev: /etc/mdev.conf: No such file or directory

  mdev: /etc/mdev.conf: No such file or directory

  mdev: /etc/mdev.conf: No such file or directory

  mdev: /etc/mdev.conf: No such file or directory

  mdev: /etc/mdev.conf: No such file or directory

  mdev: /etc/mdev.conf: No such file or directory

  mdev: /etc/mdev.conf: No such file or directory

  mdev: /etc/mdev.conf: No such file or directory

  mdev: /etc/mdev.conf: No such file or directory

  mdev: /etc/mdev.conf: No such file or directory

  mdev: /etc/mdev.conf: No such file or directory

  mdev: /etc/mdev.conf: No such file or directory

  mdev: /etc/mdev.conf: No such file or directory

  mdev: /etc/mdev.conf: No such file or directory

  mdev: /etc/mdev.conf: No such file or directory

  mdev: /etc/mdev.conf: No such file or directory

  mdev: /etc/mdev.conf: No such file or directory

  * Mounting /dev/pts ...                                                  [ ok ] 

  * Mounting /dev/shm ...

  mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on shm,

  missing codepage or helper program, or other error

  In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

  dmesg | tail  or so

  mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on

  shm, missing codepage or helper program, or other

  error

  In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

  dmesg | tail  or so                                                        [ !! ]

  mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on

  none, missing codepage or helper program, or other error

  In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

  dmesg | tail or so

  mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on

  rc-svcdir, missing codepage or helper program, or other error

  In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try umount: 

  /lib/rc/tmp: not mounted

  /lib/rc/sh/init-common-post.sh: line 23: /lib/rc/init.d/softlevel: Read-only

  file system

  * Device initiated services:

  * rc: failed to create stopping dir `/lib/rc/init.d/rc.stopping': Read-only

  * file system

  INIT: Entering runlevel: 3

   * rc: failed to create stopping dir `/lib/rc/init.d/rc.stopping': Read-only

   * file system

```

Hier die Ausgabe von `rc-update show`

```
               procfs |                boot          

         termencoding |                boot          

                 swap |                boot          

            syslog-ng |        default               

               sysctl |                boot          

                local |        default      nonetwork

               net.lo |                boot          

                 sshd |        default               

             hostname |                boot          

           vixie-cron |        default               

          consolefont |                boot          

              hwclock |                boot          

              keymaps |                boot          

                 mtab |                boot          

             bootmisc |                boot          

             netmount |        default               

              urandom |                boot          

                 root |                boot          

                 fsck |                boot          

           localmount |                boot          

        device-mapper |                boot          

              modules |                boot          

```

Und hier noch ein `emerge --info`

```

Portage 2.1.5.4 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6550 @ 2.33GHz

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 10 Jun 2008 09:33:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.2.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.62

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3, 2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.4

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.25-r4

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LDFLAGS=""

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/desktop-effects /usr/local/portage/layman/x11 /usr/local/portage/layman/enlightenment"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa apm asf audiofile avi bash-completion bash-completition berkdb binary-drivers bluetooth branding browserplugin bzip2 bzlib cairo cdr cli cpudetection cracklib crypt cups curl dbus dcraw dga divx dlloader dmx dri dssi dst dv dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss emerald encode esd evo fam ffmpeg firefox flac flash fortran gdbm gif giflib gimp gimp-help gimp-print gkrellm glitz gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtkam hal iconv imlib ipv6 iscan isdnlog jpeg jpeg2k kde kerberos ladspa ldap libnotify lirc lm_senors mad midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap multislot musepack mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl pmu png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sane-frontends scanner sdl session sndfile sox speex spell spl ssl startup-notification svg tcpd theora tiff tk truetype ufraw unicode vcd vorbis vst win32codecs wmf wmp wxwindows x86 xcb xcomposite xine xinerama xml xorg xrandr xsane xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="snd_hda_intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa fbdev ivtvdev none"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Hatte vor dem Reboot etc-update und dispatch-conf ausgeführt und afaik alles lt. Openrc-Migration-Guide geprüft.

Hat jemand unter Euch eine Idee dazu?

----------

